# Can you overfeed with forage?



## 4.16Acres (Feb 6, 2017)

My goats are 14 weeks old and oh boy do they love to eat! We have one section of the property that is overgrown with a bunch of small trees/large bushes. They get a bunch of those branches daily (they strip the leaves and some of the bark off), there are weeds growing that they really like. I found this out when they cleared a section of weeds by the fence in about two days of what was there. I harvest a bunch from around the property (plus other weeds) daily for them. And they each get about 1/2 cup of feed in the afternoon.

My question is this: Can I overfeed them with forage? I know I can with feed, so we're keeping that to a minimum.  I know they're growing, but I want to make sure we're not overfeeding them. Thanks.


----------



## NH homesteader (Feb 6, 2017)

The biggest issue is introducing too much too quickly. Once they're used to eating forage (and it sounds like they are), I don't think you need to worry. I fence my goats in brush and woods and they eat all day, no issues. Just familiarize yourself with some things that are toxic to goats and avoid those things! If you search I know there are threads on here with some of the things goats can't eat, but I'm on my cell phone so I can't link to it.


----------



## 4.16Acres (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks.  They're already turned their noses up at a couple of things so we don't offer them anymore.  

I've ready 'offer unlimited hay'.  I've also read that hay doesn't necessarily mean dried.  That green is considered hay.  Am I correct in this?


----------



## CLSranch (Feb 6, 2017)

Green may be considered hay but I don't call it that. I do (in the summer) throw a lot of green mostly grass out of the garden for whatever may eat it. The horses seem to like it with a pasture full of grass. If your cleaning up throwing the greens to the them will help on the hay bill. I wouldn't worry at all about too much green AFTER THEY GET USED TO IT. Cows and other animals can get sick if the grass all turns green and they are switched from straight hay to only green grass. Dry hay available should prevent that.


----------

